# Looking for a snowbard bag



## latemp (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm looking for a snowboard bag that my board can fit in with the bindings in. Any suggestions?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Your question is very open-ended.

What is the intended purpose for the bag? A casual carry-around-town bag is going to have different features (and size, and weight, and cost) than a carry-to-the-airport bag.

When you say 'fit your bindings' do you want the bag to fit the board with the bindings still attached to the snowboard, or loose in a pocket/compartment?

Do you want the bag to have a shoulder strap? Backpack straps? regular handles? Padding?

It would be best if you gave a description for how you plan to use a bag.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

DAKINE : BOARD BAGS


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

let's start off with one question..... padding or no padding?


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

latemp said:


> I'm looking for a snowboard bag that my board can fit in with the bindings in. Any suggestions?


It's Burton:


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

MunkySpunk said:


> It's Burton:


Better yet get The Coffin by OBJ a bit easier to carry around.

View attachment 2481


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I like my burton wheelie bag. I can put two boards in it with bindings and have room for all my stuff.


----------



## latemp (Apr 6, 2008)

Well at first I meant for it to fit with the bindings still attached, but I would go for one that carried them in a seperate pocket. I basically just want one bag that can go on the plane or just ride in the trunk. Also want it to be padded and economical. Doesn't need to hold anything else. And what size do I need if I have a 158wide? Get exactly the same size bag or a little bigger?


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Bokoda Wheelie...or Wheelie Deluxe.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

latemp said:


> Well at first I meant for it to fit with the bindings still attached, but I would go for one that carried them in a seperate pocket. I basically just want one bag that can go on the plane or just ride in the trunk. Also want it to be padded and economical. Doesn't need to hold anything else. And what size do I need if I have a 158wide? Get exactly the same size bag or a little bigger?


Very few bags will fit two boards that both have bindings attached (and still have room for other stuff). You usually have to remove the bindings from one of the boards to fit it behind the other.

For the most part, a bag that will fit your board AND has padding & wheels for checked bag air transport will not fit in the trunk of a car unless the car has a very large trunk.

Dakine makes two popular models of padded/wheeled bags. The High Roller and the Low Roller. These bags both have padding, wheels and are big enough to fit 2 boards, boots, and other items. They have locking straps to hold your board in place inside the bag. There is also a non-wheeled version called the Tour. Lots of companies offer very similar bags to these.

They sell the bag in different lengths, so yes... you do have to make sure that the bag you get will fit your board.

I personally own a high roller bag. My roommate liked mine so much that he went and got one to use with his skis.

The advantage to them is that they can hold quite a bit of stuff, which simplifies packing boots, helmets, or other gear that would take up a lot of space in a carry-on. The disadvantage is that you have to be careful about over-packing it for flights. Also, they take up a lot of room when not being used (I keep mine in the attic for most of the year).

My co-worker has a Burton Space sack. It is a bare-bones bag with one compartment, no padding, and no inserts to help keep its shape or hold your board in place. You could fit two boards and boots in it, but everything would be loose inside it and knock against each other. The advantage the space sack has is that its completely cloth and can be folded up into a small shape when not in use, and is small enough to walk around with on your shoulder (its only marginally larger than a guitar case).


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

latemp said:


> I'm looking for a snowboard bag that my board can fit in with the bindings in. Any suggestions?



Hi, This is Vince and I work for Never Summer and we have a really good snowboard bag. Like our boards they're super durable with tons of functional features. Our fully padded wheelie bag will carry multiple boards and has separate compartments for all your gear. They will extend out for longer length and have internal straps to secure smaller sized boards. Available direct on NeverSummer .com for $159.00 or contact me at [email protected] and I can ship one right out!

Merry Christmas to all from the NS crew!


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Vman said:


> Hi, This is Vince and I work for Never Summer and we have a really good snowboard bag. Like our boards they're super durable with tons of functional features. Our fully padded wheelie bag will carry multiple boards and has separate compartments for all your gear. They will extend out for longer length and have internal straps to secure smaller sized boards. Available direct on NeverSummer .com for $159.00 or contact me at [email protected] and I can ship one right out!
> 
> Merry Christmas to all from the NS crew!


Do you guys give factory tours? On Saturday?  I'm going to have a few hours to kill when I fly into DIA


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I have the Ogio Caddy and like it. It is padded, has wheels and two zippers to extend the length of the bag which makes it very nice to be able to carry all of your gear.


----------



## ScBlack (Dec 9, 2008)

MunkySpunk said:


> It's Burton:


Tim Burton...maybe :laugh:


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

InfiniteEclipse said:


> DAKINE : BOARD BAGS


This


...been using one for 10years now:thumbsup:


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

cubllsu8338 said:


> I have the Ogio Caddy and like it. It is padded, has wheels and two zippers to extend the length of the bag which makes it very nice to be able to carry all of your gear.


Same bag here as well. Lots of room and the extentions are great. I can fit my board with bindings, boots, helmet, pants, hoodie, jacket, gloves, under wear, goggles and the kitchen sink:thumbsup:


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Wheels are completely unnecessary. DAKINE TOUR for the win.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

How come its so hard to find Dakine gear in BlackChopShop designs now a days


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Dano said:


> Wheels are completely unnecessary. DAKINE TOUR for the win.


Totally disagree. I used my new Dakine Low Roller bag for the first time today. I was walking through the airports with my board bag stuffed with all my gear plus a couple bottles of wine, etc... plus an upright carry-on and a backpack. Having the wheels made it way easier than all the other times I've flown with my gear using a bag w/o wheels.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> Totally disagree. I used my new Dakine Low Roller bag for the first time today. I was walking through the airports with my board bag stuffed with all my gear plus a couple bottles of wine, etc... plus an upright carry-on and a backpack. Having the wheels made it way easier than all the other times I've flown with my gear using a bag w/o wheels.


yep, i agree with you. wheels are a ton easier when you have to lug your gear through parking lots to the airport, then all around the airport and again when you get off the plane. if you're carrying everything, like you said, theres your backpack, board bag and other luggage... why would you carry it when you could just roll everything around so easily?


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

m_jel said:


> why would you carry it when you could just roll everything around so easily?


...ida know... maybe if you looked like these guys then carrying all that crap would be easy


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2009)

He's carrying it all so he looks like those guys lol my bags have wheels but my snowboard bag doesnt, it aint heavy no big deal


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> Do you guys give factory tours? On Saturday?  I'm going to have a few hours to kill when I fly into DIA


Sorry if my reply is too late, but we are closed on the weekend.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

FLuiD said:


> Bokoda Wheelie...or Wheelie Deluxe.


Bingo.

Or something with backpack straps. I find myself using my back with straps far more then my bag with wheels because it's easier to throw it on my back, vs. rolling it around.


----------

